# What size saddle for a child?



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

sunnyem said:


> I have a 4 yr old daughter and am looking to buy her an english saddle. I thought it was a no brainer that I would get her a 12 inch, but then my friend said that I should be getting her a 14 inch or she will outgrow it in a year. I have no idea which to get 12 or 14. Any ideas or suggestions? I'm running out of time her birthday is less than 2 weeks away so I need to get this saddle ordered asap! Thanks in advance!!


go with a 14, its always better to have wiggle room than to small!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree, go with the 14 inch. It'll save you a bit down the road so you don't have to buy saddles right and left because she outgrows them

And Welcome to the Horse Forum


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

My daughter fit in her 12" saddle from 18mo-6yrs. She's always been extra tall and skinny. She's just now right around the 14" mark, but it'll still be too big. I went with the smaller saddle because I would rather she learn to ride correctly in a saddle that actually fits rather than swim in one that she'll eventually grow into, especially at such young ages.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

I second SEAmom!
I would rather spend the money twice for my son to fit in his seat rather than have "Mom, I'm bouncing and sliding... annnddd now I'm falling...." room. Especially if the child is just learning to ride, it's so important to teach proper posture now rather than later, as also mentioned by SEAmom.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I third SEAmom lol. 

Teaching a very young child to ride works much better when they are learning correctly from the start, and are not fighting against tack that doesn't fit them and horses that don't suit them. Just like ANY form of teaching, you want to set them up for success!

Now my son rides western, (so sizes are different) but I started him in a 10" at 4. I bought him a 12" the following year, but he is only just now growing in to the 12" at 7 years old. He still rides in his 10" half the time right now.


----------

